# Where to get Live Crawfish??



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Does Anybody know where I can catch or buy some live crawfish??


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Just about any stream will have them, just get asein and go to town. Now if you are wanting soft craws then you will have to poke around several streams, creeks, and even rivers to find the ones that are moulting but once you find them they should be easy pickins.Try after a heavy rain or high water there is an abundance of food for them when this happens and they tend to outgrow there shells quite quickly. This BS of bait store charging 6-10 dollars a doz is crazy. Good luck


----------



## fishingwilly (Jun 26, 2009)

blacklick creek at any bridge. just be carefull some folks don't like, you being there. broad street to morse rd lol


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i heard that if you catch craws and keep them under a black light, they'll moult and get soft. 

but like everyone is saying, hit up the creeks and streams. i know griggs by the frisbee golf course has a ton.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe it was this site but there was a post last year about catching Crawfish using dog food I believe.

I could be wrong. Ill try to dig it up and post a link.

AJ,
I heard the same thing about crawfish but never tried it yet.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

If you can't catch any; just about any bait shop can order them for you given some notice and they're soft craws too.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a bunch if you want them, I am in Plain City.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

I just ordered 60 pounds over the weekend from Louisiana Crawfish Company....shipped live overnight in a cooler.....they were delicious!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mykidsr1 said:


> I believe it was this site but there was a post last year about catching Crawfish using dog food I believe.
> 
> I could be wrong. Ill try to dig it up and post a link.
> 
> ...


in my minnow trap we put dog food in it works great


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

74chrysler said:


> I have a bunch if you want them, I am in Plain City.


How much??? Plain City is about an hour from me..Im in Wapakonetta.


----------

